# S5 new paint



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

When do u think the s5 will see a new paint job?


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the black of the current 2016 frames. I hope to snatch one up in the coming months. I have an S3 and love the red/grey. So I wouldn't be opposed to a red S5 option for '17. Whatever next year's colors are, I hope it is solid across the frame - I am not a fan of fancy designs in a paint scheme.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well looks like u got your wish


----------

